# 1970 Datsun PL521 trucks



## zxihave (Oct 15, 2009)

I have 2 70 pl521 trucks i'm looking to sale. They were running until i started to take them apart for restoration. i have no more time to do this. pm me for pics and more info. i'm selling them for $500 for both


----------

